# Reply Posts With No Content



## dioxide45 (Apr 28, 2018)

With the new forum software, I see a number of people replying and there is no content other than the quote of whatever post they were quoting. Or perhaps they are putting their reply inside of the [ QUOTE ] tags. I know the old vBulletin software had a rule that prevented you from posting if there was insufficient content in your post. Either in a new post or outside the quote tags. Is there some similar setting that could be turned on in the current BBS software to prevent these no content posts?


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 29, 2018)

in nearly all of these cases, the reply is actually being typed within the quote box.

if i see it, ill try to fix it manually...but i dont catch them all.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 29, 2018)

TUGBrian said:


> in nearly all of these cases, the reply is actually being typed within the quote box.
> 
> if i see it, ill try to fix it manually...but i dont catch them all.


That is what I figure, but I also try to read through the quote and don't see anything different from the quoted message. In either case, if Xenforo had something built in to prevent creating messages without content, it would alert the person that they made this mistake.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 29, 2018)

I've even done this, and after it posted, wondered where what I typed went? Occasionally, it will be somewhere near the bottom of the quoted text, but not always. It's a head scratcher.


----------

